# All of my family and freinds threw my a surprise party



## missgymnast91 (Jan 15, 2009)

*All of my family and friends threw me a surprise party*

So on thursday I will be 18 years old and after work today my best friend said she and I would go to the gym (gymnastics gym) and practice. Well as soon as I walked inside all I see was a bunch of people jump out and yell "SURPRISE." 
Never in a million years would I of thought that I would ever have a suprise party thrown for me. I've never even had a regular birthday party before. Most of the time it's just me and my mom having a home cooked dinner and homemade cake. 
For once in my life, it was all about me. I was the center of attention. It felt good just being with the people I love. The people who care about me. For once there was no nerves, no anxiety. I could be myself. That felt great.
Even though none of them are on here I just wanted to say,
Thank You <3


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Haha, nice! They can be hard to organize so I'm glad it worked out great.


----------



## jellybelly (May 10, 2009)

Aw that's really great!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm happy for ya  And glad to hear you were so relaxed and anxiety free during it too.


----------



## bbarn (Dec 22, 2007)

That's a great story, you really enjoyed your party without the feelings of anxiety when the party threw you off guard, good job!


----------

